# Western PA get together



## Julie (Nov 4, 2012)

Who's coming????? Another PA gathering on November 24th, the Saturday after Thanksgiving.

Bring a cover dish

Post up if you can make it and I'm hoping most of you can.


----------



## Terry0220 (Nov 6, 2012)

Julie said:


> How's coming????? Another PA gathering on November 24th, the Saturday after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Bring a cover dish
> 
> Post up if you can make it and I'm hoping most of you can.



You know I'll be there!!!


----------



## wyntheef (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks for the invite julie, but i will be at camp no doubt being humbled by yet another whitetail.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 6, 2012)

I mentioned it to Olesia, it will be entirely dependant upon if her mother is with us that weekend. She has been staying the weekends at our home. We're definately in providing no family stuff. We'll talk later.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 6, 2012)

Are out of state folks invited?


----------



## Julie (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm expecting you Terry! And I know Doug, you had mention that before, you know you can bring Mom along if you want.

Pumpkinman, in a heartbeat, everyone on here is invited.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 6, 2012)

Very cool! When you get the details together, please share, we travel often, this sounds like fun!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 7, 2012)

Julie said:


> I'm expecting you Terry! And I know Doug, you had mention that before, you know you can bring Mom along if you want.
> 
> Pumpkinman, in a heartbeat, everyone on here is invited.



Wish i lived closer!! I would definitely love to come and join the fun!!

Have a drink on me!!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 7, 2012)

*decendence?*

I would love to show up and meet all you people,but I'm a slave to the weather at this point but would like to send a couple of my wines to the party in my stead,ok ??


----------



## Julie (Nov 7, 2012)

joeswine said:


> I would love to show up and meet all you people,but I'm a slave to the weather at this point but would like to send a couple of my wines to the party in my stead,ok ??



Thank you Joe, we would be honored.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 7, 2012)

4 1/2 hours is not a bad drive for me. I promise, Julie, some day to make the trip up to meet you all. Unfortunately, this time, I will be riding my Grizzly (atv) with the guys on our annual Turkey Trot ride on the Hatfield & McCoy trails in southern West Virginia. And if I don't show up there with wine that week, and make them waffles on Saturday morning, they will be totally lost!

Perhaps next time!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 7, 2012)

Saxonburg, PA is over 7 hrs for me....damn....might not be do-able this time. Bummer...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 8, 2012)

Count us in! What times and what can we bring?


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, reminder party at my house. Party starts at one, Mike is doing a brisket on e grill and I'm making coleslaw and heaven knows what else. 

If you need my address pm me


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 21, 2012)

Still trying to find out if we are having house guests this weekend. As of now it looks like we are.


----------



## Julie (Nov 21, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Still trying to find out if we are having house guests this weekend. As of now it looks like we are.



Dam! I'm still gonna hope.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 21, 2012)

Maybe if we do have company I'll try to get out for a little. Everything is still up in the air.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't able to make it out. I'm sure it was a good time and I'm looking forward to the next get together. We need to plan a lunch get together again soon. I just love the looks we get in the parking lot afterwards...


----------



## Hokapsig (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks to Julie and Mike for hosting another awesome get together. The wine tasting and food were only exceeded by the company. Looking forward to the spring meeting.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry folks I just saw yall were getting together again, I would hane mailed in a bottle for yall to taste. Bet yall had a great time.


----------



## Julie (Nov 24, 2012)

tonyt said:


> Sorry folks I just saw yall were getting together again, I would hane mailed in a bottle for yall to taste. Bet yall had a great time.


 
Tony you are just awesome, I'm expecting you to come up here someday instead of mailing a bottle.


----------



## Julie (Nov 24, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to make it out. I'm sure it was a good time and I'm looking forward to the next get together. We need to plan a lunch get together again soon. I just love the looks we get in the parking lot afterwards...


 
LOL, Steve and I were talking about that today, about the looks we were getting from cars passing by,with all of us hold up bottles of wine and saying "who wants this one?"

And we, also said we need to do another Iron Bridge brunch! need to set a date.

Right now I am looking to see who wants to go to Luva Bella's in the next couple of weeks? They are still selling juice buckets. I am going to contact Ruth to see what they still have. I'll post up a separate thread on this.


----------



## Julie (Nov 24, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> Thanks to Julie and Mike for hosting another awesome get together. The wine tasting and food were only exceeded by the company. Looking forward to the spring meeting.


 
We loved having you guys here and I am soooo happy our wife was able to come, she definitely fits in with the rest of us,  seriously she drinks three glasses of wine at a time, got to love her!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2012)

I really miss seeing you guys. I'll be down at Luva bella's on Friday for business but I'll look and see what they got also. I want to pick up a couple Cab Merlots.


----------



## Julie (Nov 24, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I really miss seeing you guys. I'll be down at Luva bella's on Friday for business but I'll look and see what they got also. I want to pick up a couple Cab Merlots.


 
Missed having you here, you interested in a luncheon at Luva Bellla's in the next of weeks?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2012)

Probably not before the holidays. Like I said I'll be down there this week. sorry


----------



## Terry0220 (Nov 25, 2012)

Had a great time yesterday!! Was nice to have a face to go with the names,,,,great wines, great food, great people,,what else could you ask for!! Mike & Julie thanks for opening your home and inviting me!!!


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 11, 2012)

are we still on for Saturday?


----------



## Julie (Dec 11, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> are we still on for Saturday?


 
Yes we are, you coming? We are meeting at noon.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't eat until I get there!


----------



## tonyt (Dec 11, 2012)

You Pennsylvania people make me sick with all yawls camaraderie and friendships, always getting together and sharing food, drink and lies. All we have down here in Texas is me and Bartman and a few others and 268 thousand square miles of rattlesnakes and mosquitoes. But y'all have a good time anyway.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 11, 2012)

Tony, with my other hobby, competitive growing, up to several hundred of us meet up every year at an International convention, it was held in Niagara falls for a decade, it has now been moved to Vegas. There are informative presentations, a lot of talk between friends that have only talked online, or only talk online all year, we all share info, tips techniques and generally have a great time for one weekend a year, we eat drink and laugh around the clock.
There are people that travel from Europe, but most are from the US, traveling many hrs by car or plane to get there.
There is a cost involved, the cost of the seminars, and the cost of the hotel room, but it is well worth it, and a lot of fun.
This isn't out of the realm of what could be done with Wine Making talk members, who wouldn't spend, let's say $90.00 or so dollars to hear seminars from possibly (obviously this is all hypothetical) Daniel Pembianchi, and other well know Authors and award winning experts in their field.
I can almost guarantee that the major manufacturers would send their experts to talk about the benefits o using their products and equipment. I'm sure that they would send samples as well. 
Offsetting the cost of the hotel and conference rooms could be done by offering tables that vendors and manufacturers could display their goods, and even sell their products at the convention.
I've been involved in these types of events at various levels for years, and I'm invited to speak at several grower club meetings every year.
To set something up, A first annual Wine Maker Talk Seminar, or Amateur Wine Makers Seminar would be hard, it involves a lot of work, and a team to get it done, but I think it would be a blast!

Just a thought..


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2012)

Tom, there are several workshops already in place. Winemakers magazine and American Wine Society both do exactly what you're talking about. Actually you just missed the best one. It was Winemakers Magazine right in your neck of the woods up in the Finger Lakes. It will be back in the east in 2014.


----------



## pjd (Dec 11, 2012)

Julie, Terry, Dan, Doug, Hokapsig, Pumpkinman, Sure wish I could make it to Luva Bellas Saturday! That is one of my favorite places and I wish I could be there to see my friends and others that share my wine making interests! I have other commitments but surely wish I could be there. I will be leaving for Florida shortly and will see you all in the spring.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Phil at least you'll still only a click away on here. How about leaving the sunshine behind?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 11, 2012)

Dan,
I always miss the good stuff....lol


----------



## Julie (Dec 12, 2012)

tonyt, I'm sorry that you are down there with Bartman and the rattlesnakes, I'll think of you when we all are together. 

pjd, Luva's normally start to sell their Chilean buckets around the last week of March so we can plan another luncheon then.


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 12, 2012)

pjd, when you are off for sunnier places, feel free to drop off a bottle of your best on your way past the Monroeville exit on the pike. 

And when you come back, be sure to bring back some Key Lime Wine from Florida. My better half would GREATLY appreciate it....

PS - send heat up too...


----------

